# ремонт аккордеона баркаролла.



## Vlad Gurzhi (7 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте!  При снятии резонатора поломалась перемычка соединяющая две части резонатора,в месте где проходит центральный крепежный винт. Я склеил ,но там нагрузки при прижиме к деке ,как усилить это место? Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой подскажите -что делать? Спасибо. Владимир.


----------



## ze_go (7 Сен 2017)

изваять металлическую вставку-шину


----------



## Vlad Gurzhi (8 Сен 2017)

Склеил место поломки -где проходит винт.Металлическая вставка по всей длине резонатора или чтоб перекрывал чуть по обе стороны от винта?


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Сен 2017)

Зачем там вставка... Пусть будет "составной резонатор".   Винт оставляем прежний, а поверху кладём пластину- шайбу.  Форма- прямоугольник,  с заходом на полторы планки влево и на полторы планки вправо. Материал- сталь, толщина около 1,5 мм. Выгибаем по форме граней резонатора, слегка дугой в двух плоскостях. Закручивая  винт, прижимаем обе части к деке.


----------

